# Nathan Tucker MD SPECIFIC Bottle



## Calico (Dec 18, 2006)

I know the history of this patent med (it's a very cool bottle!) but I'm not sure if they are relatively rare.

 Dime a dozen or somewhat rare ? 
 Did they come in other colors ?

 TIA !


----------



## kastoo (Dec 18, 2006)

dunno anything about it but it's a great bottle and I bet ten to one it is not common....1st one I've seen and I've been looking heavily on these boards for 2 years...


----------



## capsoda (Dec 18, 2006)

Very cool bottle but it must be kinda common. I have it listed in Matt Knapp's  {GuntherHess} book at $13.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 18, 2006)

Its uncommon but not rare. I've seen a few in the last couple years. Dont assume rarity always determines value. Rarity is only one factor that determins value. There are many rare (if not unique) bottles I have seen that dont have a high value. 
 As I have said in the past there are many relatively common bottles that consistantly sell for high prices because they are deemed more collectible.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 18, 2006)

No doubt, Matt. I think I brought this up in the query about why the local druggist bottles are cheap and the milk bottles from the same town and of an even newer age carry such good values. I can't seem to rationalize it no matter how hard i try.


----------



## Calico (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you !

 I'll throw it up on Ebay and hope for the best. []


----------

